# "$windows.~bt" folder in c drive



## nag886

"$windows.~bt" folder in c drive. what is this folder? is this virus? if yes plz tell me how to over come.


----------



## Deejay100six

Hi,

Check this out while you are waiting for a reply from the tech guys.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=$windows.~bt&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## gigi1582

I can not do my upgrade because of this folder ($windows.~BT) that won't be deleted. It keeps on saying there is another copy of the folder open that prevents this one from being deleted.


----------



## upallnight200

C:\$Windows.~BT - its a log file created when upgrade fails
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928901


----------

